# Probiotics - which bacteria?



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a question: is there website(s) on internet with common probiotics (brands) and description which bacteria do they contain?Because it sometimes really hard to find this information (even on official website). It will be nice if there is centralized place where you can easily find this information.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hilook here mate. this is a very good resource.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProbioticcheersIan


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

IanRamsay said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probiotic


I saw this site, but, for example, two of probiotics which I tried (digestive advantage IBS and florastor) are not listed there


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi IanJust looked at the site for probiotics http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProbioticIt is very interesting, I have bought Lactobaccilus plantarum 299V, nothing is said about that, I thought it was good for women, but does it help Ibs-D or C or will it help both. ? Which in your opinion is best for Ibs-D. ?Cheers


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some more general info.http://nccam.nih.gov/health/probiotics/I do not think it is actually known yet which probiotics are better for what. It is a case of trying the different ones and see if any help... I think at this point.


----------

